# Modern Arnis in Israel



## BRAM (Jun 21, 2002)

Well I thought some of you might like to know that as of NOW..Modern Arnis is a fully recognized Martial Art in Israel..It took a few years but its offical..
And we have a school in Tel Aviv and another opening between Tel Aviv and Jerusalem...
Yes..its CSSD combat Arnis-Modern Arnis....and yes they are very blade oriented..but hey thats the real deal situation there..
I've been allowed over the last couple of years to introduce "Modern Arnis"/ Filipino arts to several of the agencies over there..
especialy the Presas family art of cutting..
They love that part.."slice n dice"....
But the key part is that in Israel you must be recognized by the government to be a "real art"..and we are now recognized..and you must have a Wingate Institue graduate certified instructor
We have a Wingate Certified Instructor....working on the others..

They understand how important it was to me to have another country that teaches the Professor's Art..as well as the Art of the Blade...

The instructors are Yuval Nachamkin & Guy Rafaeli...
congrats to both of them!!!!

bram


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 21, 2002)

Bram,
What is a Wingate certified instructor?  Congratulations to getting Modern Arnis recognized by the Israeli government (and also to making it out of there alive).  Very well done and keep up the good work.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## BRAM (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks..I'm glad to be home in the USA but I think of Israel as my second home....

Wingate is a teaching / coaching -certification academy , like a college for instructors, that all certified instructors must graduate from in order to be an acredited instructor..and only government acredited instructors may run schools or get liability insurance...
Getting a black belt does not entitle one to teach..One must get certified as an instructor..One must learn HOW to teach..
one must learn safety protocols etc..
One must understand physiology and the mechanics of the human body...
One must be a trainer in the sense of knowing how to treat injuries...

They take "teaching" very seriously in Israel...

And Wingate only lets in those that are part of the offically recognized arts and sports...

And Dan, they look forward to you coming next year to share with them @ the Modern Arnis school there...

bram


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2002)

Good news!


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 21, 2002)

Brams;

Congrats!  How did you link up with Isreal, anyways? I'm just curious.


----------



## BRAM (Jun 21, 2002)

My Grandmothers and Grandfathers family has been in Israel since before the British left...
They fought in the War of Independence. ..
My Grandmother and Grandfather came to the States..
My mom and family were born here in the states as was I..I'm second generation USA...but the rest of my grandparents family, their brothers and sisters stayed in Israel...
They lived and helped Israel grow...

Guy Rafaeli came over from Israel to the states about 6 years ago to attend a RIDDLE of STEEL...The RIDDLE of STEEL is a knife counter knife camp run by the countries No#1 knifeaholic and instructor: Master @ Arms James Keating...I was a guest instructor and Guy asked me how I felt about coming to Israel to teach...
I had been back a few times to see relatives..so I said sure..I'm willing...What good Jewish kid wouldn't go back to Israel?

We ran the Commandments of Steel..a knife counter knife camp..
and I started of course teaching Combat Arnis-Modern Arnis..
and things just grew from there...

I teach several agencies there..I teach Security groups..
I teach knife to Dennis JujItsu, Krav Maga etc...
I teach the Commandments each year...

I am NOT polically correct about the situation in Israel..so please don't get me started on it...I have no patience for terrorists or terrorism...PERIOD...

Professor encouraged me to teach in Israel cause he said they were REAL deal fighters..and they are..They appreciate arnis in general and Modern Arnis in specific...

be safe..

bram


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2002)

Bram,

Kudos for accomplishing this mighty task.

It is good to know that the spread of the art
of Modern Arnis is continuing.

Good luck in your ventures

Rich


----------



## Parker (Jul 1, 2002)

Speaking of PC and Israel, I had the op to have dinner with a beautiful young lady from Israel on this past Friday.  I told the soon to be missus we had to switch seats as this young lady knew her way around M16 and therefore I had to get to know here as I had just met my new wife (J loved hearing that....) 

She was happy to hear of my support in ridding the world of pestilence, though apparently for global political reasons removing the pests entirely is unacceptable.  

But tall dark and very lovely she was.  Very Lovely.  

Good on yer, Bram.


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jul 9, 2002)

Wow Bram,

What an Honor! What a story must be behind all thats taken place to get there and once you got there. I would be fasinated to hear your story sometime, will you every be visiting the Northwest?

Your family roots must be quite proud of you!

Very sincerely,

Pappy Geo


----------



## BRAM (Jul 9, 2002)

Pappy Geo: 
I hope you're still enjoying my book...
I know its not really "kosher" ( pun intended!) but I made a couple of Datu Kellys Tapes into PAL format for the instructors over in Israel a few years ago..( sorry Datu..its just for the two instructors over there so they could see you do some Arnis!) And they of course have my whole series and the Professors tapes...presents from me..they could not afford such a luxury..
This gives them a way to have Remy, Datu and myself in Israel every day...
They are very serious students in Israel..of course the reality of the situation makes it so..

They just opened a third location..Arnis is catching on over there..Must be cause they whomp on each other with sticks and knives..ROFL...

They face people with sticks, knives, clubs, axes...those are common objects..OK swords even..its the middle east you know...

So Arnis blends right in with the situation there...

I hope to make it out to study some with Datu..and to meet 
the whole group of you...

Bram


----------



## SecretNY (Jul 13, 2002)

Mazal Tov Bram!  Just curious, do the schools have a website?  Also, where in FL are you?  I'm moving to Miami and I"m looking for a FMA school down there.

Thanks,
SecretNY


----------



## BRAM (Jul 14, 2002)

No website yet..
I'm in Clearwater..
Theres a school in Miami Beach..
Jody and her husband Glenn run it on 41st Street...
Miami Beach Martial Arts..
She and my other student Tony run the Arnis program..Jody does Knife..Tony Stick..
both are part of my original Arnis group...
both have trained with the Professor @ the camps..
its very casual..

be safe

bram


----------

